# Giant Spider in progress



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

Well this week we are working on a 17-foot wide spider!

Got the endoskeleton done today. Ready for some finishing!




























UPDATE as of 9/19/2013:
I finished this sucker and put up a full build. Night time shots coming as we get closer to Halloween!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey that's pretty cool looking! From the JOL in the background (perhaps supervising?) it seems you like oversized props. What are your plans for completing it? Can wait to see it complete!


----------



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

Looks great, I'm looking forward to seeing this one finished


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Lookin' good!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

The base of the spider is looking great and I see your spider already had a baby!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You are certainly Boss of big props, that will Rock!


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

Copchick said:


> Hey that's pretty cool looking! From the JOL in the background (perhaps supervising?) it seems you like oversized props. What are your plans for completing it? Can wait to see it complete!


Thanks Copchick! I plan to cover the body and some of the head with faux black fur to give it a fuzzy look. Not sure what is happening with the face yet. I know it must have some glowing eyes! The legs will be a combination of burlap, black paint and glue.


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words everyone and Joiseygal LOL i said that earlier today with the little tiny spider next to it - that it should have lots and lots of babies!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Wonderful start to your spider! Looking forward to the fur and glowing eyes. :jol:


----------



## spookymulder76 (Aug 9, 2011)

Looking good!!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing how this progresses.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

This is impressive! Is there a pic of the underside? I'd be curious as to how the legs are monted to the base.


----------



## tigerlily6vs7 (Aug 23, 2013)

Did you use chicken wire for the body?


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

jdubbya said:


> This is impressive! Is there a pic of the underside? I'd be curious as to how the legs are monted to the base.


Thanks! This is the bottom where the leg attachments are permanently attached to the base. You can twist these to create different angles.









Other side where the U-bolts are attached. The legs just pop into those 45s around the edges. They will be detachable as well to make room for transportation to the haunt and back.


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

tigerlily6vs7 said:


> Did you use chicken wire for the body?


I did. Here are a few closeups of the head.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I really like that U-Bolt solution...Slick as Zombie snot


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

Planning to finish this crazy spider this week. This is an almost finished spider leg prototype. I spray painted the pvc black, then after cutting the burlap so it starts to fall apart and the fibers spike up, i spray adhesive on to the pipe, then wrap the burlap loosely leaving space to then spray great stuff underneath and on the sides of it. The great stuff comes out of the holes in the burlap giving it that texture of squares you see. Then spray paint it all black some more.










and this pic has a little glitter in the middle.


----------



## Nutz (Feb 19, 2013)

Very Nice! It looks like a very similar size of one i did a few years ago. I wish I had created the base like yours. very well done!
Mine is just a paper mache frame attached directly to the main body.

Might I suggest some of the small taplights and paint the lenses if you want glowing eyes. They work great.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I REALLY like the texture you're using with the burlap and great stuff! Would you be able to post in progress pics to show a break down of you doing the burlap, great stuff texture? Thanks!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

That's a nice base.


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

Nutz said:


> Very Nice! It looks like a very similar size of one i did a few years ago. I wish I had created the base like yours. very well done!
> Mine is just a paper mache frame attached directly to the main body.
> 
> Might I suggest some of the small taplights and paint the lenses if you want glowing eyes. They work great.


You mean those round ones you buy at Home Depot? That could be a good idea, but i want the eyes to be really big. I'm not quite sure how to do it yet.


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

Copchick said:


> I REALLY like the texture you're using with the burlap and great stuff! Would you be able to post in progress pics to show a break down of you doing the burlap, great stuff texture? Thanks!


Thanks! I will be taking pictures along the way as well as video of the entire process. Hope to be finished by this weekend or early next week.


----------



## Nutz (Feb 19, 2013)

Rania said:


> You mean those round ones you buy at Home Depot? That could be a good idea, but i want the eyes to be really big. I'm not quite sure how to do it yet.


Yes. Exactly. Dollar store has them too. I got the cheap ones and they work fine. Hard to tell in the pic but it looks like 3 red eyes in real life. http://www.hauntforum.com/picture.php?albumid=1363&pictureid=17852


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What did you use for the support for the chicken wire for the head and body?


----------



## Nrthrnstr (Jul 23, 2013)

That is enormous!! I would run the other way!! Looking very good so far!!


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

Hairazor said:


> What did you use for the support for the chicken wire for the head and body?


Hairazor, i used tension wire. I made circles out of it, tied them all together with zip ties to create a globe. Then wrapped that globe in chicken wire.


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

The rain finally let up today. Got the burlap layer done on the legs and the cheesecloth prep on the head and body. Tomorrow I will do the Great Stuff in the burlap. That should take many hours.


----------



## Nutz (Feb 19, 2013)

Looking awesome! I love the texture on the legs!


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

This is awesome! I love the burlap and great stuff idea!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for the info on the structure support


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

Hairazor said:


> Thanks for the info on the structure support


You are very welcome. I will have a video of this whole process coming out next week, with some time lapse of that whole tension wire experience. I have come to the conclusion that you can make anything with that stuff!


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

I put up a 38 second clip of the Burlap Great Stuff technique if anyone wants to see.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That ^ actually looks like fun, but time consuming


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Rania said:


> You mean those round ones you buy at Home Depot? That could be a good idea, but i want the eyes to be really big. I'm not quite sure how to do it yet.


maybe tail lights offa trailer run on lower voltage


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

sorry meant to put trailer lights in a cluster...hard to text while running sweeper


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Rania - Thanks for posting the video! I couldn't imagine how you were doing the burlap and great stuff together, now I know. I love the effect and texture. You've definitely given me ideas.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Wow, Great video on the burlap! The outer structure of that spider looks awesome! Great Job!


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks you guys! 
I finished the legs today! It was seriously the most fun I have ever had making anything.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Truly amazing the texture that you got from that! I love how it looks.


----------



## Wrexalot (Aug 23, 2011)

Love the look of the legs! how much great stuff did it take in the end?


----------



## Nutz (Feb 19, 2013)

Really looks great! I love to watch the progress.


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

Wrexalot said:


> Love the look of the legs! how much great stuff did it take in the end?


Thanks! I think i went through 6 or 8 cans.


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

FURRRRRRR


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow, nicely fuzzy!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Looks wicked awesome Rania! You should post the final product to the Showroom forum.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

My neighbor across the street would have fits!!! She absolutely hates spiders. I have a small one compared to yours that I stopped putting out because it bothered her so much. I love the way it came out!!! The furry coat on it is perfect!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I love the look of the legs and furry body. What did you use for the fur?


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

WOW! That turned out fantastic!!!  
My next theme (in 2 years) will be a yard full of spiders. Definitely stealing your ideas.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

I really dig that Great Stuff technique. I am seriously considering stealing that idea for my current project! And with half the number of limbs, I think I can do it with fewer cans too.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Whoa! That is really looking good!


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks you guys! It really means a lot!



Spooky1 said:


> I love the look of the legs and furry body. What did you use for the fur?


 It is a long pile black faux fur with white spikes.

Purchased here:
http://www.distinctivefabric.com/fabric.php?product=2TONEFUR1


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

Hey guys, please do not think of it as stealing. I put it out there for people to use. I learn from others and hope to inspire along the way. Spray some foam into some burlap i say! It really is a fun technique to use.


----------



## ocalicreek (Aug 1, 2013)

That great stuff/burlap technique...super creative! I gotta admit when I first saw the pvc legs and chicken wire body I was somewhat under-impressed, except for the size. WOW was I wrong! SUPER SUPER awesome build. 

I wonder what else you could do with that technique, or variations thereof?

Again, very, very nice and super-creepy spider.

Galen


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

ocalicreek said:


> That great stuff/burlap technique...super creative! I gotta admit when I first saw the pvc legs and chicken wire body I was somewhat under-impressed, except for the size. WOW was I wrong! SUPER SUPER awesome build.
> 
> I wonder what else you could do with that technique, or variations thereof?
> 
> ...


Haha did you think I was going to leave it like that? Thank you so much for the kind words. I think there is a world of possibility with the burlap great stuff technique, especially for scarecrows.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh My Gosh, I took one look at that and almost threw up it is soooo good (I am petrified of spiders)


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Love the fur and the little highlights in the tips! Can't wait to see what you do with the eyes!

Even that riding mower in the back has a frightening face on it!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Like everyone else, completely in love with the burlap great stuff technique. You are very brave to do that without gloves. If I even go near a can of great stuff with out protective gear I will have that stuff all over.


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

I would love to put a giant spider on my roof, I live on the top floor. But I think the wife would nix it due to her arachnophobia.


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

spideranne said:


> Like everyone else, completely in love with the burlap great stuff technique. You are very brave to do that without gloves. If I even go near a can of great stuff with out protective gear I will have that stuff all over.


I paid for it the first day. I kind of just wanted to see what would happen. Now i know. LOL I put on gloves for he rest


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

Well I am finished this beast! I changed the eyes just ever so slightly. It wasn't what I had originally planned but i decided I had to keep it simple. It will have lights inside and glow at night as well as have theatrical lighting up lighting it once it gets installed on the house. I have created a full Build Tutorial on my design blog as well as a 6 minute video of the process!



































THE VIDEO:


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

I love your giant props so much. Nice to see that your pumpkin head has a pet now.


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Nice job! The stuff my nightmares are made of.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That spider is brilliant!! Love your tutorial, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

dudeamis said:


> I love your giant props so much. Nice to see that your pumpkin head has a pet now.


hahah yes! That pumpkin is about to get owned though when miss big bad witch rolls in.


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks guys and gals! It means so much coming from my peers! Seriously.


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

Rania said:


> hahah yes! That pumpkin is about to get owned though when miss big bad witch rolls in.


owned? more like make beautiful babies together


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

dudeamis said:


> owned? more like make beautiful babies together


hahah! Yes so true!


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

This is beautiful!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

That came out great! Love all the different textures going on with it, very nice work.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Wow! I haven't seen bigger or better. Loved the video too. You know how to mix the footage up and pace everything so that it's entertaining AND informative. Usually my mind wanders.... Great job. Praying Mantis approved! Who's arguing with that?


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks so much you guys!


----------



## DanO'TheDead (Oct 13, 2011)

Your spider is beautiful. I built one out of 2" ABS and it's belly sits 6 1/2 feet above the walkway on 10 foot legs. But the body is chicken wire wrapped in black plastic so it is mostly just BIG and not as realistic as yours. I actually had people standing under it all night one party and not realize what it was. So I put the smoke machine in it and fit in a mechanism to open and close it's jaws on a motion sensor. Then I wrapped d the legs in purple lights to make them stand out at night. Leave a hole in the back so you can slide in a fogger. A mouth hole will "spit venomous fog" on a simple timer. You could use those puck lights or small twist on led lights that come in packs. Maybe a bunch of the little ones would look like the eyes of a real spider. Or go nuts with wiring your own LEDs and have them light on the sensor too! You are going to have people afraid to come near your house with how real yours looks.


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

DanO'TheDead said:


> Your spider is beautiful. I built one out of 2" ABS and it's belly sits 6 1/2 feet above the walkway on 10 foot legs. But the body is chicken wire wrapped in black plastic so it is mostly just BIG and not as realistic as yours. I actually had people standing under it all night one party and not realize what it was. So I put the smoke machine in it and fit in a mechanism to open and close it's jaws on a motion sensor. Then I wrapped d the legs in purple lights to make them stand out at night. Leave a hole in the back so you can slide in a fogger. A mouth hole will "spit venomous fog" on a simple timer. You could use those puck lights or small twist on led lights that come in packs. Maybe a bunch of the little ones would look like the eyes of a real spider. Or go nuts with wiring your own LEDs and have them light on the sensor too! You are going to have people afraid to come near your house with how real yours looks.


Oh man that sounds awesome. Do you have a pic of yours! want to see!

I have hole in the bottom of the head right now. Was going to put some el wire in the head for the eyes to glow. I love the idea of fog coming out of the mouth. That is what I do for my giant pumpkin head and this year I am running some tubes out of my Witch's nose. I am not at the point yet of knowing how to animate this stuff. One day though!

I definitely want to make this spider again, but next time it has to also serve as furniture so I can sit and bounce on the body haha


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

How the hell did I miss this entire thread!

That is an amazing prop Rania!
Your burlap/great stuff tecnique gives the legs a killer texture that isn't obvious to what it is. Seriously great techniques!

I absolutely love the texture of the body, too!!!!!


----------



## DanO'TheDead (Oct 13, 2011)

I PM'd you


----------



## Mill_Pond_Fright_Night (Sep 21, 2013)

All of your props are awesome. I imagine they are even better in person!


----------



## jharrisAZ (Sep 16, 2013)

I started my first giant spider this year. He is up in the front yard now but still needs some tweaking. Loved having all your inspiration to guide me.


----------

